# New computer-pics???



## Mike1950 (Nov 15, 2012)

Computer fried today- I mean fried- lots of smoke- It was a vista system worked great for me- but alas it is going to the garbage.
Question- I am used to using microsft picture manager- I had it down pat. Windows 8 does not support that :dash2::dash2: Of course why the heck would they make it easy. Any suggestions? what is easy for the computer yutz. Thanks for any suggestions. M


----------



## kweinert (Nov 15, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Computer fried today- I mean fried- lots of smoke- It was a vista system worked great for me- but alas it is going to the garbage.
> Question- I am used to using microsft picture manager- I had it down pat. Windows 8 does not support that :dash2::dash2: Of course why the heck would they make it easy. Any suggestions? what is easy for the computer yutz. Thanks for any suggestions. M



What is it you want to use it for? Since I'm not normally a Windows user I'm not sure how much help I'll be, but in general are you looking for resizing, managing, displaying, ???

I just did a quick check and it looks like you should be looking at Windows Live Photo Manager.


----------



## healeydays (Nov 15, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Computer fried today- I mean fried- lots of smoke- It was a vista system worked great for me- but alas it is going to the garbage.
> Question- I am used to using microsft picture manager- I had it down pat. Windows 8 does not support that :dash2::dash2: Of course why the heck would they make it easy. Any suggestions? what is easy for the computer yutz. Thanks for any suggestions. M



If you are looking to buy a machine now, you can still get windows 7 on a leftover machine and they just hand you a dvd with windows 8. You could sell the windows 8 to someone that would want it helping keep your costs down.

Windows 8 is nice, but if you won't use the bells and whistles, don't sweat it. What else do you do with your computer?

Mike B
Been in computers since mid 70s...


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 16, 2012)

healeydays said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Computer fried today- I mean fried- lots of smoke- It was a vista system worked great for me- but alas it is going to the garbage.
> ...



Mike, Already have the new computer. I do very little with it. Couple blogs, c-list, e-bay pictures and stock market. All I want is something simple-I know good luck. I was perfectly happy with my vista but obviously took a dislike with me and took a permanent hike.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 16, 2012)

kweinert said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Computer fried today- I mean fried- lots of smoke- It was a vista system worked great for me- but alas it is going to the garbage.
> ...



Thanks I will check that.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 16, 2012)

Take a look at Google's Picasa. It catalogs pix, lets you edit them, etc. Free.

I used it a lot before I got Adobe Lightroom (which somebody else paid for, or I'd still be using Picasa )


----------

